# Georgia fishing, any reports?



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

New to the forum and hardly noticed any posts from Ga. Anybody fish there or have any reports? Good or bad?


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

I live in Atlanta and had decent trips to the south end of Lake Lanier for bass earlier this spring and early summer. I want to try the Savannah and Brunswick area for reds and trout but haven't made that trip yet - I usually do my saltwater fishing in the Titusville area where I grew up. I fish out of an LT25 and Heritage kayaks. Where are you located?


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

I live in Valdosta and fish the Brunswick area and also go down to the gulf around keaton.


----------



## cartersotr (Jan 9, 2009)

didn't you know Georgia is a secret. nobody tells!


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Decided to head to St.Simons for Labor Day weekend. Need a place to stay that my wife will be happy with, i.e. no fish camps. Any suggestions on where to stay, good restaurants, etc..... and more important, where to fish? I've got a Top Spots map of the area, and a Chart Plotter on LT25. Not asking for anyone's secret spots, just some general guidance on the area. And would love company if anyone's looking to fish ....


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Are you planning on staying on ssi? I normally don't stay but there are several nice hotels on ssi.


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Yes, we'd stay on SSI. Found a place called Village Inn and Pub that appeals to my wife .... need to find a marina where I can keep the Gheenoe.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

new to the site from savannah. inshore has been on fire lately! if anyone is in the area let me know.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

took a friend out on sunday to scout some trout holes up in south carolina. went 1 for two on reds and released 30+ trout all on artificials. with the cool water reds are getting into their winter habits.. trout bite has been on fire!

he had a blast fighting this 32incher out of the marsh!


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Anybody been going in this awful weather we've been having?


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

I need to get down there bad.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Any new reports ?


----------



## 1w0lfe (Sep 21, 2013)

Check out Savannahfly.com,  Capn. WAGNER is the real deal and post his trips frequently along with a report at times. He fishes up and down the Georgia coast and is primarily a feather guy. Take this for what its worth as I have spent my whole life (46 yrs) on the marshes and ocean front of Georgia chasing fish  ...the guy can produce some mind blowing trips that even I have to give props to!


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

large numbers of schooling reds.. great day today.


----------



## gltglt (Jan 4, 2014)

The fishing has been pretty good lately on the days the weather allows me to fish. Check out georgialighttackle.com.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

pics are screwed up on site and no location listed on website


----------



## gltglt (Jan 4, 2014)

The website is in the process of being rebuilt. The pics are there, scroll down and open the gallery. Fishing was pretty hot yesterday, for the time being you can follow the link to the facebook page for up to date reports.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

hello captain scott - o'dell informed me of his recent trip with you. i will be in touch with you soon regarding a trip for tt on fly. have a good one!


----------



## gltglt (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds great. The season usually starts around mid April. Shoot me an email or give me a call anytime.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> I live in Valdosta and fish the Brunswick area and also go down to the gulf around keaton.


Came across this old post... Kwarner are you still out there? Would love to get your input on the Brunswick area.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Pm sent megalops just seem this post. Maybe a little too late.


----------



## chefdave (Mar 13, 2014)

Clear water on south side of Wolf Island. Great trout bite on incoming. No reds to be seen. Heard a couple of tarpon I believe.


----------



## chefdave (Mar 13, 2014)

Lot of tarpon around Wolf Island today. They didn't like me though.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

I've seen tarpon rolling in the sounds but never targeted them I guess I need to make a day of it one day. What area do you fish fishandcook?


----------



## chefdave (Mar 13, 2014)

I like Village Creek to Sapelo. Usually the farther north, the fewer the number of boats. Like that clear water north of Altamaha too. I've been trying to find new spots in Bass Creek, Wolf, Mud River, Patterson. Sometimes SSI and SI are parking lots with plenty of pressure.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Anything new going on around your ga home waters? How's the fishing been?


----------

